# Subs Needed Sterling Heights Michigan



## Kirkaps (Dec 1, 2009)

Looking for a sub to handle 3 fast food places open 24hrs so multiple plowings during heavy snow falls

email if intrested [email protected]


----------



## Snow Plow King (Dec 27, 2009)

Kirkaps;883830 said:


> Looking for a sub to handle 3 fast food places open 24hrs so multiple plowings during heavy snow falls
> 
> email if intrested [email protected]


I can help you if you still need help.


----------



## NickColetti (Dec 2, 2009)

I just sent you an e-mail... Sorry its a bit late!


----------

